# Asymmetric wooden slingshot



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everybody, I'd like to show you my third wooden slingshot, an antler ash wood. It measures cm 12,5 total lenght - 10 cm outer forks and 6 cm inner forks. Weight 70 grams. I polished with natural beeswax. I banded with Thera band gold cut 1,8 cm and 19 cm long; a magnetic pouch by Rayshot was tied to the bands. Tips are appreciated, thanks for watching. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Bob,, not only does that ss look nice, you took some excellent stills.

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one Bob


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice work Bob!!

I look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a really lovely natural


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tis a ruddy great fork Mr Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks friends, it's so important for me to have your feedbacks, tips and criticisms to improve. I love working naturals, and I must thank you all because of your effort and encitement. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a crackerjack! Great work and beautiful fork.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic job!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a really nice one Bob!







Jim


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a nice looking fork, great work.
Martin


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, that is beautiful.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

:/ your natural look way better than mine. The photo on the right is the nicest


----------

